# Occupy Leeds



## Bingo (Nov 29, 2011)

Only heard about this yesterday on the radio... Has anyone been down? Gonna try and pop down this afternoon and check it out if I can find them!


----------



## CyberRose (Dec 1, 2011)

Walk out of the train station


----------



## tufty79 (Dec 1, 2011)

Popped down a couple of times - it's got a lot bigger than when they first started (but still quite wee ), and they seem like a friendly lot.
and yup, city square's where they're at


----------

